# 9/11 conspiracy theorists



## NJmike PE (Mar 20, 2014)

http://www.ae911truth.org/

We all have engineering backgrounds and can all debate the topics being disputed by this group. So, I am curious, what is everyone's take on it?


----------



## Ble_PE (Mar 20, 2014)

They're crazy.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 20, 2014)

just checking. I thought I was the only engineer who thought the same.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah, as much of a conspiracy guy as I am, I don't buy into the 9/11 conspiracies.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 21, 2014)

For one, I just can't believe that the government would purposely bring down those buildings, killing innocent citizens, all for the name of oil.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Mar 21, 2014)

They are sheep and the earth is flat.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> For one, I just can't believe that the government would purposely bring down those buildings, killing innocent citizens, all for the name of oil.


I feel the same way. But not because I think the government has morals, I just don't think the government is competent enough to pull it off and keep it a secret.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 21, 2014)

^ matt, get an avatar will ya? All the cool kids are doing it...


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 21, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ matt, get an avatar will ya?  All the cool kids are doing it...


X2 I've been meaning to mention this.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

George Bush"s daughters couldnt drink a beer without it being on CNN but somehow (to quote democrats) the dumbest president on history pulled off the largest conspiracy mass murder just so the military complex could sell more planes, bulletts, and 155 shells?

Anyone that gives an credence to that whatsoever please go up to the right of this ,page hit "sign out" and never come back..


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 21, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ matt, get an avatar will ya? All the cool kids are doing it...
> ...


will do.


----------



## NJmike PE (Mar 21, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> George Bush"s daughters couldnt drink a beer without it being on CNN but somehow (to quote democrats) the dumbest president on history pulled off the largest conspiracy mass murder just so the military complex could sell more planes, bulletts, and 155 shells?
> 
> Anyone that gives an credence to that whatsoever please go up to the right of this ,page hit "sign out" and never come back..


This


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 21, 2014)

I do recall being somewhat surprised the buildings came straight down, for the most part. Not enough to go conspiracy, but enough to think, "well that ought to be interesting to see how that effects the demolition of these buildings in the future."


----------



## Exengineer (Apr 9, 2014)

The presence of thermite at Ground Zero should give some credibility to theories of demolition. Yes, the U.S. government in some quarters is evil. Check out Operation Northwoods which was a plan to create false flag attacks to be blamed on Cuba so an invasion could be initiated. President Kennedy vetoed that idea then but it is possible the neocons from Project for a New American Century were able to get some evil minds behind a new plan for false flag attacks. It is not so crazy to believe the 9/11 attacks were false flag terror. Remember 50 years ago almost no one would have believed that the CIA was involved in the assassination of President Kennedy. Now the majority of people do and the supporting evidence continues to mount. Same thing with 9/11 will occur.


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 9, 2014)

Ozengineer said:


> The presence of thermite at Ground Zero should give some credibility to theories of demolition. Yes, the U.S. government in some quarters is evil. Check out Operation Northwoods which was a plan to create false flag attacks to be blamed on Cuba so an invasion could be initiated. President Kennedy vetoed that idea then but it is possible the neocons from Project for a New American Century were able to get some evil minds behind a new plan for false flag attacks. It is not so crazy to believe the 9/11 attacks were false flag terror. Remember 50 years ago almost no one would have believed that the CIA was involved in the assassination of President Kennedy. Now the majority of people do and the supporting evidence continues to mount. Same thing with 9/11 will occur.




You must have skipped over this:



Road Guy said:


> George Bush"s daughters couldnt drink a beer without it being on CNN but somehow (to quote democrats) the dumbest president on history pulled off the largest conspiracy mass murder just so the military complex could sell more planes, bulletts, and 155 shells?
> 
> *Anyone that gives an credence to that whatsoever please go up to the right of this ,page hit "sign out" and never come back..*


----------



## Exengineer (Apr 9, 2014)

Can't argue with someone that has a closed mind. Obviously it's not such a secret or thousands of people wouldn't be involved in the various truth movements to expose it. So WTC 7 fell down all by itself then? It wasn't hit by a plane. Just ask the firefighters and police that were actually there, they will tell you it was demolition. Many have been threatened with job loss if they talk about it. People don't know their own history, they don't read anything critical of government narratives, just accept whatever the government has to say, etc. Of course they are on your side, they wouldn't lie to you would they?


----------



## Ble_PE (Apr 9, 2014)

It's pointless to argue with you, but do you really think that the government could keep this a secret? Do you have any idea how big of an undertaking it is to demolish a building that's completely gutted, much less two of the largest buildings in the world while they are fully occupied? But folks like you don't listen to reason and I should know better than to even reply.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 9, 2014)

Ble_PE said:


> It's pointless to argue with you, but do you really think that the government could keep this a secret? Do you have any idea how big of an undertaking it is to demolish a building that's completely gutted, much less two of the largest buildings in the world while they are fully occupied? But folks like you don't listen to reason and I should know better than to even reply.






I was tempted to over in the GOP thread and then decided not to... I wonder if calling the owner closed minded was an insult and if so, what the consequences of such comment would be...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 9, 2014)

Are you suggesting that friends and family of this board (and outside of it) who SAW the planes hit (not on the news, actually saw them) were party to a conspiracy to just make it up to cover the govt's tracks on some other hidden agenda? :huh:

LOL....keep on trollin'....


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 9, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I wonder if calling the owner closed minded was an insult and if so, what the consequences of such comment would be...


Ask "guest_DexmanPE"


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 9, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 9, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I was tempted to over in the GOP thread and then decided not to... I wonder if calling the owner closed minded was an insult and if so, what the consequences of such comment would be...


:banhim: :banhim: :banhim: :banhim: :banhim: :banhim: :banhim: :banhim: :banhim: :banhim:


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 9, 2014)

Meh- Oz usually disappears once someone proves him wrong or when people stop responding to his posts...


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 9, 2014)

pay no attention to that man behind the curtain


----------



## Exengineer (Apr 9, 2014)

Trying to refute the argument of demolition by saying the government can't keep secrets is irrelevant. Once the incident is over, it doesn't matter whether it is kept secret or not. We know this was no secret, many people know it was fake. No one has any specifics about why WTC 7 fell, just that the government can't keep secrets. No has an argument against thermite being found and why it was there---it is used in demolition. I want to hear technical reasons why this occurred the way you think it did. Too many people accept the government version of everything. If the U.S. government said so, it must be true right? Well they have admitted the Gulf of Tonkin incident in 1964 did not happen, making the Vietnam war a complete lie. Killed over 55,000 Americans. Of course they would kill 3000 people to support a lie. Still looking for those weapons of mass destruction in Iraq? Must be there if the government said so. Very surprised that so many here are so gullible, I thought engineers were independent thinkers and not sheep. As I said, most do not know their own history and how governments (not just U.S.) have been involved in lying and obscuring the truth for the benefit of a few. Very few people really take the time to look at the evidence in 9/11 and why many now believe it was a false flag event. But believe whatever you want to, truth is not absolute, it is relative. Truth is whatever they can get you to believe in.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 9, 2014)

^ your logic is flawed.

Yes or no question, did a plane fly into the building?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh, oz, oz, oz, what value do you bring to this website? Did you take / pass the PE exam? Are you preparing for it? Why are you here? I mean, I understand everybody is entitled to their own opinion, but 9/11 truthers, really? I mean, how much money did your crack cost, because that must be some good shit.... ya know, if you're into mind altering substances that create paranoia and negate rational thought, but whatevs bro, it don't matter because I'm really curious to see Road Guys reaction to being called closed minded. This ought to be good.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm hoping to see the ban hammer come down hard. It would be my first time.


----------



## Exengineer (Apr 9, 2014)

http://www.bollyn.com/fire-engineers-refute-9-11-collapse-theory

Someone should contact Fire Engineers, a respected technical journal, and tell them the government can't keep secrets. I'm sure they would be interested in such extraordinary evidence. I am certain no one on this site has ever read what Fire Engineers has said about the collapse and the sham investigation that took place.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 9, 2014)

^

l

l

l

l

+------- What a dope!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 9, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ your logic is flawed.
> 
> Yes or no question, did a plane fly into the building?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 9, 2014)

I know what I know. I know that there are things that I don't know. I know that I think I know things that I really don't know. I know there are things that I think I don't know that I really do know. I don't know what I don't know.

This is why I am an engineer. I try to stick to the things that I know that I know and pray to God that I don't get burned by the things that I think I know but really don't know.

In this instance, I have only this to add to the conversation:

2 + 2= peni$

Your welcome.


----------



## Exengineer (Apr 9, 2014)

For the record, I do not believe the planes that flew into the buildings were real. They were holographic images. The reason for this is from the videotape evidence. At the point of collision, there was no shattering or any deformation whatsoever of the plane when it hit the building. It was like hot steel entering a wall of butter. Two solid objects do not collide in such a manner. Either the planes were real and the buildings were fake, or the planes were fake and the buildings were real. I believe the latter.

I challenge anyone to watch the video in the link and refute everything said. What evidence do you have that isn't here?

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PY_qM28rnA


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 9, 2014)

Ozengineer said:


> I challenge anyone to watch the video in the link and refute everything said. What evidence do you have that isn't here?


What evidence do I have? Well, for starters, I FUCKING LIVE RIGHT OVER THE GODDAMN BORDER IN NJ. And I know multiple who were in one of the two towers when it was struck. They were pretty adamant that there were STUPID fucking holograms, you dumb ass. How do you refute the eyewitness accounts on the ground (which have been documented via amateur videos) and those who were able to exit before the buildings collapsed!

Go fucking hang yourself you dumb fucking twit!


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 9, 2014)

jerk off! Assholes like him really piss me off.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 9, 2014)

Ozengineer said:


> For the record, I do not believe the planes that flew into the buildings were real. They were holographic images. The reason for this is from the videotape evidence. At the point of collision, there was no shattering or any deformation whatsoever of the plane when it hit the building. It was like hot steel entering a wall of butter. Two solid objects do not collide in such a manner. Either the planes were real and the buildings were fake, or the planes were fake and the buildings were real. I believe the latter.




Now when you say "deformation," do you mean like what we see in the hollywood movies? Like in The Matrix? Dude, that movie was bad ass.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 9, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Ozengineer said:
> 
> 
> > For the record, I do not believe the planes that flew into the buildings were real. They were holographic images. The reason for this is from the videotape evidence. At the point of collision, there was no shattering or any deformation whatsoever of the plane when it hit the building. It was like hot steel entering a wall of butter. Two solid objects do not collide in such a manner. Either the planes were real and the buildings were fake, or the planes were fake and the buildings were real. I believe the latter.
> ...


thanks matt. that brought my bp down a few


----------



## Exengineer (Apr 9, 2014)

All I see is emotional responses, not specific technical responses. Once again, why was thermite (or nano-thermite) found at Ground Zero? Why did WTC 7 fall? Responses like "the government can't keep a secret" hold no water. They went into Iraq based on the lie of weapons of mass destruction and that little secret was found out very quickly. Maybe no one here really knows that WTC 7 actually fell. I am certain no one watched or listened to the video I attached, it might challenge their long-held beliefs that the U.S. government wouldn't lie to them. So the 1500 engineers on record who think the whole thing was a hoax are all wrong and a handful of you here are right? Don't count on it. Maybe I'm talking to the wrong crowd, maybe no one here understands what nano-thermite is or what it is used for. No one can answer my very specific technical questions above because to do so would be admitting it was a false flag operation. I win because I did not let emotional responses become my only weapon and I am also in the vast majority of people who believe it was a hoax. Good day.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 9, 2014)

You pretty much flushed a ton of credibility down the toilet when you insinuated that the planes that flew into the buildings were holographic. I have heard a lot of 9/11 conspiracy theories, and some of them raise good questions. But that holographic theory is a new one to me, and completely asinine. Not even the craziest theories I have seen/heard dispute that planes actually flew into the buildings.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Apr 9, 2014)

Oz, I happen to be quite well versed on demolitions, having done breaching and render safe charges in combat, attended various classes on the subject, etc. now, I'm not going to misrepresent myself, I don't know every explosive out there, and I don't know all the commercial charges and methods, but I do understand the laws of physics, and I can tell you that regardless of how nano the thermite is (which is an enduring burner not a shear force inducing blaster), you'd need a shit ton of it to take down a building the size of the WTC. A shit ton of demo can't just be casually brought in and left next to a wall without somebody saying what the hell is this. Further to cut the steel and rig the primers to blow in the sequence that the videos show, there would be holes cut in the sheet rock to expose the structural columns and ceiling panels to run the shock tubing through. This is not something that could be done covertly, it just isn't. Further the complex initiation sequence necessary to push the charge up 110 stories (1360') would end up having to be laid out over the entire lobby. It would take a few hours to wire it all up. This would not go unnoticed.

That said, thanks for playing try again.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 9, 2014)

Oz, I bit and watched your video. I'm going to ignore the fact that so far your only two meaningful (tongue in cheek)arguments are playing the emotional card, much like how the video was scripted, and your profession of thermite. That said, I finished the video with a feeling of conspiracy to their feelings of conspiracy. So a guy analyzed some chips and found something that shouldn't have been there. Who gave him the chips? It's a conspiracy. I have no idea what would happen to the ground if a 110 story building fell on it but I can speak to a 500 ton shear passing through high tensile steel and more or less shaking the entire damn building. I'm guessing the building would do some bad things to the surrounding area....

Show some calcs to support your claims and I would be less likely to think of you as a troll seeking validation and claiming that you somehow " won".


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn Oz, I didn't know we were competitors. What did you win?

You do tell a cool story though.


----------



## civilized_naah (Apr 9, 2014)

It would an interesting exercise to calculate (consider it as practice for those quantity estimating questions on the CIVIL PE upcoming) exactly how many man hours have been utterly wasted just today at the instigation of this 'truther'. My philosophy at this late stage in life is that my life is not improved one iota by trying to convince the delusional, just for my personal satisfaction


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 10, 2014)

He still didn't answer my obvious question. And once my emotions are removed from the question, it's a basic question. I'm waiting, toolbag.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 10, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Go fucking hang yourself you dumb fucking *twit*!




Check your spelling.


----------



## engineergurl (Apr 10, 2014)

Okay, I'll just make a possible suggestion as to why thermite may have been found in the rubble... maybe one of the offices were undergoing renovations and there was welding equipment in the building.

Or what about this, the collapse of the buildings created metal dust and I'm pretty sure you can find rusty things everywhere, so perhaps amid all the destruction the right conditions were created and...wait for it...... a chemical reaction occurred...

There I just provided two possible reasons why it could have been there. Now the argument is over since it can't be proven that those reasons are untrue.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 10, 2014)

I want to hear more about the holograms.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 10, 2014)

matt267 said:


> I want to hear more about the holograms.


Yeah, why would you pick a plane as a hologram? Wouldn't a giant dinosaur cause more of a dramatic effect?

Just sayin...


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm waiting for holographic porn.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 10, 2014)

Lumber Jim said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to hear more about the holograms.
> ...


that or king kong. It would be nostalgic there in NYC


----------



## Lumber Jim (Apr 10, 2014)

matt267 said:


> I'm waiting for holographic porn.


That's just silly. no one would believe that that could bring down a building...


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 10, 2014)

no, but it would cause some explosions.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Apr 10, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Lumber Jim said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


Maybe a UFO, and Will Smith could save us all


----------



## mrt406 (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't give the gov't any ideas. Next attack will come from holographic Godzilla and that will give them justification to invade Japan.


----------



## TMcKeonPE (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't think Jesus would allow this to have been conned by the government that is "one nation under god"


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 10, 2014)

TMcKeonPE said:


> I don't think Jesus would allow this to have been conned by the government that is "one nation under god"


Get out of here and take OZ with you


----------



## envirotex (Apr 10, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > George Bush"s daughters couldnt drink a beer without it being on CNN but somehow (to quote democrats) the dumbest president on history pulled off the largest conspiracy mass murder just so the military complex could sell more planes, bulletts, and 155 shells?
> ...


I just wanted to point out that one was drinking margaritas and the other was drinking beer...Certainly, that's related data.


----------



## TMcKeonPE (Apr 10, 2014)

Still sinning.....


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 10, 2014)

arghhhhh


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 10, 2014)

TMcKeonPE said:


> Still sinning.....


What about this -&gt; :wanker:


----------



## Exengineer (May 3, 2014)

The attached video shows how a hologram was probably used to deceive witnesses into thinking they saw planes hit the buildings. I stand by my assessment that this was a false flag attack perpetrated by those who wanted to drag the U.S. into unnecessary foreign wars. They succeeded. Anyone who says the government wouldn't do this or allow it to happen, I invite you to research "Operation Northwoods" when the same type of false flag attacks were being planned by U.S. generals during the Kennedy administration, but were blocked by JFK himself.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKHqhdlpvOQ


----------



## NJmike PE (May 3, 2014)

"probably"....
Beat it Oz. Sell you crazy someplace else. We're all stocked up here.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgz5-8chSlk


----------



## matt267 PE (May 3, 2014)

I'm not a Mechanical engineer, I'm only a tree hugger. But I wounder how things like the coefficient of restitution play into this type of stuff.

If I owned a potato gun, I would be shooting shit at the side of my houes right now so I could experiment with collision reaction between different materials.

My wife would be pissed!!!


----------



## NJmike PE (May 3, 2014)

But OK, I'll bite. Please tell us Oz, where were these holographic images projected from?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 3, 2014)

Mike, that is a stupid question. The holograms are part of the DARPA program.

Look it up if you don't believe me.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 3, 2014)

That's true. If it's on the Internet it must be real


----------



## Exengineer (May 3, 2014)

Or you can admit that you believe everything the U.S. government tells you, they never lie and they have never lied in the past have they? Young people under 30 are supposed to be the most cynical and skeptical of government, but somehow this group is the most gullible. In Washington the truth is not absolute, it is relative. Whatever they can get you to believe is the truth.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 3, 2014)

wilheldp_PE said:


> You pretty much flushed a ton of credibility down the toilet when you insinuated that the planes that flew into the buildings were holographic.  I have heard a lot of 9/11 conspiracy theories, and some of them raise good questions.  But that holographic theory is a new one to me, and completely asinine.  Not even the craziest theories I have seen/heard dispute that planes actually flew into the buildings.


Ozhole, this gentleman is a forensic engineer. Do you know what that is? What they do? They basically pick apart accidents and figure out why they happened. Now, knowing that, I didn't see him support ANY of your theories. Not to mention, he staunchly opposed your hologram "concept".


----------



## NJmike PE (May 3, 2014)

Now, none of us dispute that any government lies. (I know I've said this here before. I swear I feel like a broken record) What most of us find difficult to agree with you is that the US government is not only capable of successfully pulling it off, keeping it quiet. If you're theory were to be right, don't you think there would have been some trace of WMDs in Iraq. At least that would have justified our occupation.


----------



## Exengineer (May 3, 2014)

On the contrary, by saying there was no plane debris, he suggests there could not have been a plane. No evidence of any plane was ever found in the wreckage of the towers. But people will continue to believe what they want to stay in their comfort zone, they can't accept facts that are outside their long-held beliefs due to a condition called "cognitive dissonance." Also find it amusing that people will vigorously defend this particular government while at the same time they are using the NSA to spy on your ass day and night and collect tons of information on you. Like the gentleman in the video says, "where is the debris below the impact zone? It's not there" and no one has an explanation for this.


----------



## YMZ PE (May 3, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YZdJRDpLHbw


----------



## engineergurl (May 3, 2014)

Why would you even care or want to understand oz? If I remember correctly you don't live here all the time. Do you ask why people show loyalty in any other country? I would have thought that the more recent event with Malaysian airlines would be more fun for you to rant about.


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2014)

Can it, you nit!


----------



## matt267 PE (May 3, 2014)

Ozengineer said:


> Or you can admit that you believe everything the U.S. government tells you, they never lie and they have never lied in the past have they? Young people under 30 are supposed to be the most cynical and skeptical of government, but somehow this group is the most gullible.  In Washington the truth is not absolute, it is relative.  Whatever they can get you to believe is the truth.


Ok I admit it.



Ozengineer said:


> On the contrary, by saying there was no plane debris, he suggests there could not have been a plane.  No evidence of any plane was ever found in the wreckage of the towers.  But people will continue to believe what they want to stay in their comfort zone, they can't accept facts that are outside their long-held beliefs due to a condition called "cognitive dissonance."  Also find it amusing that people will vigorously defend this particular government while at the same time they are using the NSA to spy on your ass day and night and collect tons of information on you.  Like the gentleman in the video says, "where is the debris below the impact zone? It's not there" and no one has an explanation for this.


Wrong.


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2014)

FUH Q!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2014)

Australia is almost a big a joke of a country as Malaysia...


----------



## Exengineer (May 3, 2014)

The plane in Pennsylvania was shot down by U.S. military. Donald Rumsfeld let it slip that the plane was shot down. See paragraph just above "Fudging the Timeline".

http://911research.wtc7.net/planes/analysis/flight93/


----------



## NJmike PE (May 3, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> FUH Q!!!!!


+1


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2014)

You let it slip that you're a fucking shithead


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2014)

FUH Q!!!


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Exengineer (May 3, 2014)

Truth goes through three stages:

1) It is ridiculed

2) It is violently opposed

3) It is accepted as self-evident

I prefer to believe Architects &amp; Engineers for 9/11 Truth before I would believe a bunch of criminal politicians in Washington (who spy on their own citizens).


----------



## matt267 PE (May 3, 2014)

Ozengineer said:


> Truth goes through three stages:
> 
> 1) It is ridiculed
> 
> ...


What step are we on?

Is it time to flip cars for peace?


----------



## Master slacker (May 3, 2014)

Oz is on the fuck you step


----------



## EM_PS (May 3, 2014)

Ozengineer said:


> Truth goes through three stages:
> 
> 1) It is ridiculed
> 
> ...


----------



## engineergurl (May 6, 2014)

Ozengineer said:


> Truth goes through three stages:
> 
> 1) It is ridiculed
> 
> ...






Ohhhhh, I found your problem!


----------



## DanHalen (May 6, 2014)

Don't listen to Alex Jones' propaganda and take off the tin foil hat. No one is trying to control you because no one really gives a fuck what you think.

http://www.m4040.com/AssholeFiles/WTC_Conspiracy_Assholes.htm

http://www.m4040.com/AssholeFiles/More_WTC_Conspiracy_Assholes.htm

http://www.m4040.com/AssholeFiles/Even_MORE_WTC_Conspiracy_Assholes.htm


----------



## Lumber Jim (May 6, 2014)

DanHalen said:


> Don't listen to Alex Jones' propaganda and take off the tin foil hat. No one is trying to control you because no one really gives a fuck what you think.
> 
> http://www.m4040.com/AssholeFiles/WTC_Conspiracy_Assholes.htm
> 
> ...


Awesome. simply awesome.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 6, 2014)

DanHalen said:


> Don't listen to Alex Jones' propaganda and take off the tin foil hat. No one is trying to control you because no one really gives a fuck what you think.
> 
> http://www.m4040.com/AssholeFiles/WTC_Conspiracy_Assholes.htm
> 
> ...


If I may, aluminum foil. Tin foil is no more.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 6, 2014)

DanHalen said:


> Don't listen to Alex Jones' propaganda and take off the tin foil hat. No one is trying to control you because no one really gives a fuck what you think.
> 
> http://www.m4040.com/AssholeFiles/WTC_Conspiracy_Assholes.htm
> 
> ...


seriously though, Wow. phenomenal. Thank you. However, I am sure that the POS troll OZ will dispute it with holograms and (-1)^(1/2).


----------



## matt267 PE (May 6, 2014)

Holographic pie?


----------



## Wolverine (May 7, 2014)

Ozengineer said:


> Truth goes through three stages:
> 
> 1) It is ridiculed
> 
> ...


I think it's awesome that we're still debating this over a decade after the actual events. Thank you OzEngineer for keeping the scepticism alive and forcing us to think outside our little boxes, so that we can learn cool new things. I learned something today, and that is that I'm still on Stage 1 of Truth.

Hey, look, it's OzEngineer:






_"Heh, heh, heh, Today on the interwebz, I told a bunch of engineers that the 9/11 planes were holograms. Bwahahaha!!!"_


----------



## Road Guy (May 13, 2014)

Fuck! In the movie the matrix, Neo's passport expires on 9-11-01....so since that movie is about humans that are alive but really energy for Robots then their must be some tie in to 9-11 and the government conspiracy?


----------



## NJmike PE (May 13, 2014)

Damn your good RG. nice catch.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 13, 2014)

Holy shit RG, I think you're right.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (May 13, 2014)

What? No.... Psh... Fuck, really?


----------



## Exengineer (May 14, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (May 14, 2014)

Oh look. The ozhole is back.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2014)

To be honest, I'm not sure if the towers were even real.


----------



## knight1fox3 (May 14, 2014)

matt267 said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure if the towers were even real.


Lies. I saw them in the movies Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles AND Crocodile Dundee.


----------



## envirotex (May 14, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, I'm not sure if the towers were even real.
> ...


and on Friends...


----------



## akwooly (May 14, 2014)

envirotex said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > matt267 said:
> ...


CGI


----------



## matt267 PE (May 14, 2014)

akwooly said:


> envirotex said:
> 
> 
> > knight1fox3 said:
> ...


CGI?

Is that like holographs?


----------



## Wolverine (May 15, 2014)

BOOM! Busted. They didn't have CGI in 1976 when King Kong was filmed.

That sh$% was REAL!


----------



## Supe (May 15, 2014)

No way the government has advanced holographic technology. If they did, they COULD make porn, and they'd sell so much of it, that it would solve the financial crisis.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 15, 2014)

Supe said:


> No way the government has advanced holographic technology.  If they did, they COULD make porn, and they'd sell so much of it, that it would solve the financial crisis.


Your logic is infalible


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2014)

Supe said:


> No way the government has advanced holographic technology. If they did, they COULD make *porn*, and they'd sell so much of it, that it would solve the financial crisis.


I've been saying that since day one.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 15, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > No way the government has advanced holographic technology.  If they did, they COULD make *porn*, and they'd sell so much of it, that it would solve the financial crisis.
> ...


You've been saying nonsense since day one.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...


Are you kidding?

I can't tell if you're kidding.

Is he kidding?


----------



## matt267 PE (May 15, 2014)

It's not nonsense.

It's spam.

There's a difference.


----------



## NJmike PE (May 15, 2014)

Of course I'm kidding Matt.


----------



## Wolverine (May 15, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > No way the government has advanced holographic technology. If they did, they COULD make porn, and they'd sell so much of it, that it would solve the financial crisis.
> ...


^ This.


----------

